# Problem Building CM10.1 for my device



## Jimmy422 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry if this is in the wrong spot.

I'm having an issue building CM10.1 for my Samsung Galaxy Reverb. If I use a pre-built kernel it compiles fine, but none of my libraries in the vendor folder get copied, and the system/framework folder is empty in the final zipped rom.

If I build the kernel alongside it, I get stopped at this:


```
<br />
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/james/android/kernel/samsung/iconvmu'<br />
make -C kernel/samsung/iconvmu/ O=/home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=" /home/james/android/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-" headers_install<br />
make[1]: Entering directory `/home/james/android/kernel/samsung/iconvmu'<br />
build/tools/generate-notice-files.py  /home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/NOTICE.txt  /home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/NOTICE.html "Notices for files contained in the filesystem images in this directory:" /home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src<br />
Combining NOTICE files into HTML<br />
Combining NOTICE files into text<br />
  CHK	 include/linux/version.h<br />
make[5]: *** No rule to make target `/home/james/android/kernel/samsung/iconvmu/include/linux/netfilter/xt_CONNSECMARK.h', needed by `/home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr/include/linux/netfilter/.install'.  Stop.<br />
make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
make[4]: *** [netfilter] Error 2<br />
make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
make[3]: *** [linux] Error 2<br />
make[2]: *** [headers_install] Error 2<br />
make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2<br />
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/james/android/kernel/samsung/iconvmu'<br />
make: *** [/home/james/android/out/target/product/iconvmu/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr] Error 2<br />
```
Any idea what might be going on in either case?


----------

